# My 3 and half month golden retriever shedding a lot



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping up ^^^^^^ Also moved your thread to grooming area. Should get more responses there.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Not to worry, its totally normal. she is just changing slowly from her fluffy puppy coat to her adult coat. She will look like she has no coat for awhile, but the fur will get longer and thicker as she grows. it just takes some time


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks normal. She will have a beautiful fur coat, but it does take quite a while, even a couple years or more for Goldens to get that long beautiful fur.


----------

